# 2011 Jake the Snake Frameset....



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

I see a few of these (Kona Jake the snake 2011) available on ebay, new, but they do not include the headset or BB. It lists it as having a BB30 BB? What would I need to buy for that?
And where online can I find the proper headset/race for this (not my lbs...)???

Thanks!


----------

